# Cutting tool for cutting panduit raceway



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

Anybody know i good cutting tool for cutting panduit raceway without damaging it? All advice and recommendations are welcome.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KikBoxR said:


> Anybody know i good cutting tool for cutting panduit raceway without damaging it? All advice and recommendations are welcome.


 
Do you really kickbox?


----------



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Do you really kickbox?


Yes. Used to kickbox and was getting in jui jitsu for a while but just kinda stopped and never got back into it. I just go to the gym to stay in shape.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been getting into MMA lately. Never tried kickboxing. But I know wiremold makes shears for all sizes of wiremold. I would assume panduit has the same? I think I would use a bandsaw.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've been getting into MMA lately. Never tried kickboxing. But I know wiremold makes shears for all sizes of wiremold. I would assume panduit has the same? I think I would use a bandsaw.


Into mma huh , has molly kicked our ass yet?


----------



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've been getting into MMA lately. Never tried kickboxing. But I know wiremold makes shears for all sizes of wiremold. I would assume panduit has the same? I think I would use a bandsaw.


Yeah! I first started learning to box and kickbox years ago before mma really got started. I didn't start learning jui jitsu a few years after and was learning from a friend. I still hit the bag sometimes to stay as sharp as possible or even put a heavy bag on the ground and just work.

I tried a bandsaw and it damaged the the panduit. It made the edges all jacked.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

socalelect said:


> Into mma huh , has molly kicked our ass yet?


 
She's got a mean hipcheck!


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> She's got a mean hipcheck!


Speaking of molly where is she haven't seen her post in a while


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KikBoxR said:


> Yeah! I first started learning to box and kickbox years ago before mma really got started. I didn't start learning jui jitsu a few years after and was learning from a friend. I still hit the bag sometimes to stay as sharp as possible or even put a heavy bag on the ground and just work.
> 
> I tried a bandsaw and it damaged the the panduit. It made the edges all jacked.


 
Panduit, the plastic stuff? I bet if you used a blade with all the teeth worn off it might not do that.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

What is the panduit stuff called its gray about 2 inches tall has finger like things and a nice snap on cover to hide the mess


----------



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Panduit, the plastic stuff? I bet if you used a blade with all the teeth worn off it might not do that.


I was looking at these but not sure if they would work right.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/hand-tools/aviation-snips-straight-cutting/48-22-4030


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have used tin snips


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

socalelect said:


> Speaking of molly where is she haven't seen her post in a while


 
She's on FB and I'm texting her right now.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

When we were kids, we used to take the big battery out of the flashlight. Then we would wrap a small wire from post to post. When the wire glowed red, we would slice up our crayons with it. You just need a really big version of that


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Not sure which Panduit product you are trying to cut, but I usually use my hack saw, hacks-all or saws-all, depending on whats at hand. Aviation snips are nice to have around too. Just be carefull and plan well, and any jacked edges will be hidden beneath connectors, 90s or boxes.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use one of our dry chop saws or miter saws.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If it is real warm, I use a razor knife sometimes. Usually just a hacksaw though.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

PVC cutter?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Is panduit plastic wire old?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A ocscilating multi-tool with an aggressive toothed blade is good for fragile type plastics and polycarbonates I have found.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

zoltan said:


> Is panduit plastic wire old?


Does a bear S in the woods?

I assume he is talking about this

http://www.panduit.com/Products/ProductOverviews/SurfaceRacewaySystems/index.htm

They don't sell plastic wire anymore, so if you can find any it is prolly old. Conductivity issues I hear.


----------



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

zoltan said:


> Is panduit plastic wire old?


Its wire mold. I don't use it much on sites when running data cabling but on occasion I do if needed. Typically I use on really old buildings that don't have 3/4inch flex running down the walls to a box.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> PVC cutter?


Yep, for the smaller stuff a PVC conduit cutter works great.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

socalelect said:


> What is the panduit stuff called its gray about 2 inches tall has finger like things and a nice snap on cover to hide the mess


You mean this stuff? (down either side of the chassis) I just happened to take this pic today before replacing all the breakers on this panel to single pole RCD/MCB combo's.








We just call it 'slotted duct', for obvious reasons. You'll find it in just about every commercial switchboard.

There is a flat lid that clips onto the top of it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


> We just call it 'slotted duct', for obvious reasons. You'll find it in just about every commercial switchboard.


You may find it most commercial switchboards, we will not. Here you find it in control boards for equipment but not panelboards.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You may find it most commercial switchboards, we will not. Here you find it in control boards for equipment but not panelboards.


We get it in control boards and just about every kind of enclosure that has cabling in it. 

You just let everything hang loose behind the escutcheon panel?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


> You just let everything hang loose behind the escutcheon panel?


That is how it is done. (Here)


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Marcus said:


> You mean this stuff? (down either side of the chassis) I just happened to take this pic today before replacing all the breakers on this panel to single pole RCD/MCB combo's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the case in your photo, but I absolutely hate when people leave twice as much cable as necessary when using this ducting. Becomes a pain in the ass very fast.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


> We get it in control boards and just about every kind of enclosure that has cabling in it.
> 
> You just let everything hang loose behind the escutcheon panel?


Here is a pretty typical commercial panelboard


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

KikBoxR said:


> Anybody know i good cutting tool for cutting panduit raceway without damaging it? All advice and recommendations are welcome.


My little 12 volt Panasonic metal cutting circular saw does wonders for panduit , trough , conduit , all thread , and strut . I highly recommend one of these !


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

KikBoxR said:


> Anybody know i good cutting tool for cutting panduit raceway without damaging it? All advice and recommendations are welcome.


As an off center suggestion - I use a fine tooth pull saw ( japanese trim saw ) with great effect on all sorts of plastic and fiberglass things.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> As an off center suggestion - I use a fine tooth pull saw ( japanese trim saw ) with great effect on all sorts of plastic and fiberglass things.


How dare you post outside of your section...
















Jk


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How dare you post outside of your section...Jk


 
Now this is funny!


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

For smooth cuts in plastic using saws, I've had great success with running blades backwards. I bet if you did that with a cordless bandsaw, you wouldn't even be able to tell it was cut with a saw.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

18v cordless band saw works great. Good for din rail too


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How dare you post outside of your section...


Sorry...I'll go back under my bridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## KikBoxR (Feb 9, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> 18v cordless band saw works great. Good for din rail too


What about this? Would this work well?

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...ll-m12-cordless-lithium-ion-recip-saw/2420-21

I've been waiting for the right time to buy one. I have a few M12 drills and love em.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

KikBoxR said:


> What about this? Would this work well?
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...ll-m12-cordless-lithium-ion-recip-saw/2420-21
> 
> I've been waiting for the right time to buy one. I have a few M12 drills and love em.


 
It works fine, just make sure you have a good hold your piece. Watch out for the shoe, it can scuff up the raceway. A bit of painter's tape helps.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Here is a pretty typical commercial panelboard


Comes complete with a contactor and a relay too. :laughing:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

You're talking about Wiremold? I've had luck with a PVC cutter, but I stuff the wiremold with tissue at the centerline of where I cut in order to prevent crushing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Comes complete with a contactor and a relay too. :laughing:


Which is why I was there, one pole of the contactor went bad. :jester:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If your meaning PVC capping, channel with a lid then I just use a mini mitre box and a hacksaw.


----------

